# Modified Albright



## adman_outdoor02 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been looking for a good knot to tie my 16lb fluorocarbon leader to my 10 lb braid. It feels like a very strong knot but takes some time to tie. I have not had a chance to try it out yet but was wondering if anyone else has tried it or has a better knot. Thanks in advance.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I usually use that on heavier mono or fluoro leaders for Spanish. With the size line you're talking about I use a uni to uni.

I'm no expert though...


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Uni to Uni


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

just practice and you will get faster. I am not sure what you mean by modified though. There is a standard albright, which is ok i guess. I tie a version of the albright that I stumbled on by trial and error that works better for braid than the original. I guess you could call it modified, but it is essentially tied backwards. Hard to explain without showing someone. The red philips is cool. Google it and give it a try. It leaves both tag ends pointing the same direction. As for the uni to uni, a lot of people use it, but I see no point in tying two knots when I can tie one. I am sure someone will chime in with strength statistics, but I dont know what any of them test to.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Double-uni is what I was told is the best to tie different diameter lines idk which is actually best as far as statistics go. Yes you are tying two knots but it's not complicated. I youtubed it and watched some guy tie it a few times then I sat in front of the TV watching fishing shows with a BIG spool of 30lb mono tying knots until I felt comfortable with it.


----------



## adman_outdoor02 (Apr 23, 2012)

After I posted this thread I did some more research. I found a smart phone app called knot wars it shows how to tie and the breaking strength for a bunch of different knots including the modified albright and the uni to uni. The modified albright has a stronger breaking strength and as timeflies said I'll just have to practice to get faster. The app is on both android and iphones.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

I use this version of the modified Albright and have had zero problems when using the higher strength braid to either fluoro or mono. Last year I fished 40 miles out from Port Aransas Texas and was jigging, using this set up with 65 lb braid and 60 lb fluoro leader. I caught 2-3 AJ's, one Almaco, two kings and two nice sized red snapper on one modified Albright.

I will have to say that when using the lighter test braids, you REALLY need to take care when doing the wraps and pulling things down tight. I had a couple slip last week while bass fishing, but when I realized that the loops of the braid weren't snugging up _all the way_ to the leader loop just using tension, I started milking the loops tight with my hand. End of problem. A drop of super glue never hurts either.

I used to use the uni/uni but found the modified Albright to work better for me and go through the guides easier. This should cure most doubters, and is probably the video spoken of in the last post:





Then too, there's this, which I haven't yet tried but will when I'm down there next month for two weeks!!! http://fishingdestinguide.com/KNOTS.html


----------

